# CRS and RCS together?



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Depends on your water params such as pH, gH, kH, etc. Crystals tend to do better with 1 type of water, cherries in another and there is a crossover section of param's that are good for both. They won't interbred that's not a problem, it's just the water param's for them.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

RCS will breed in any water param from my experience and will breed like RoaCheS. 

IMO keep them separate cause they will over populate and deprive the CRS of food and space.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I like to think of it like this:

Red Cherry Shrimp can do fine in Crystal Red Shrimp tanks but Crystal Red Shrimp probably won't do well in Red Cherry Shrimp tanks.

If you have the tank set-up for bee shrimp then you should probably be OK to toss in neocaridinas (unless you have a SUPER low pH bee shrimp tank).


----------



## shrimp pliskin (Mar 16, 2012)

You'll have a lot more cherries than CRS.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

eklikewhoa said:


> IMO keep them separate cause they will over populate and deprive the CRS of food and space.


I learn something new every day.

i was about to reorganize my tanks to put neos with carid's though in all cases, the cherries, or its variants, outnumber the CRS....

Do they tend to be more aggressive feeders or it that the sheer numbers obstruct equal feeding?

also, this is more of an issue of Neocaridina versus Caridina


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> I learn something new every day.
> 
> i was about to reorganize my tanks to put neos with carid's though in all cases, the cherries, or its variants, outnumber the CRS....
> 
> ...


Crystals don't seem to breed as fast or have as many babies. I just moved my yellows in with my tigers and my tigers are good breeders, so I don't think it's as much as card vs neo as crystal vs neo. Yellows seem to be a bit slower too than cherries from reading, so the yellow/tiger should be a good mix.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If your pH is like 6 or under the cherries won't breed in your tanks. But the CRS will...


----------



## splur (Nov 26, 2011)

eklikewhoa said:


> RCS will breed in any water param from my experience and will breed like RoaCheS.
> 
> IMO keep them separate cause they will over populate and deprive the CRS of food and space.


My cherries haven't bred in almost 6 months being in my CBS tank.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

The red cherry shrimp aren't likely to bully or hurt the crystals...they just outcompete and outbreed them.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

splur said:


> My cherries haven't bred in almost 6 months being in my CBS tank.


All my snowballs and their babies died in my crystal tank as well.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's like a fine line. pH of 6 or lower the caridina genus will do well while the neocaridina will just barely survive. However, if your pH is ~6.5-6.8 both will be able to breed, and in that instance, the neocaridina shrimp will out compete the caridina shrimp.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

after reading this today, i fed my bowl some BW Stout. the Rilli and Cherry juvies were flying through the water and dangling upside down on the frogwort while the CRS and Golden CRS just kept grazing and grazing and grazing. 

They either have different taste in food or one has a less aggressive appetite.


----------



## Bannik (Apr 2, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> after reading this today, i fed my bowl some BW Stout. the Rilli and Cherry juvies were flying through the water and dangling upside down on the frogwort while the CRS and Golden CRS just kept grazing and grazing and grazing.
> 
> They either have different taste in food or one has a less aggressive appetite.


Rillis are just selectively bred cherry shrimp. By having them in the same tank you're muddying the genes.

Same with the golds and the CRS. If you plan on selling or trading those shrimp make 100% sure you mention they were kept in the same tank. It is a big no-no to pawn those hybrids off since being mixed with golds is undesirable.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have 2 of my very nice cherry females in with my CRS. About 100 CRS and 2 cherries. Even then the cherries will fight away everyone around for a food stick. I just make sure everyone has food.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I started to keep RCS with my CRS with a pH of 6.4.... two months after I have though I eradicated all RCS I now have a new swarm of babies that showed up out of nowhere. 


Maybe it's the origin of the stock but all RCS I have gotten will breed in just about anything.


----------

